# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Τηλέφωνα & GPS > [Κινητό Τηλέφωνο] smartphone SAMSUNG GALAXY CORE GT-I8260

## DGeorge

Παίδες πολλή Καλησπέρα σας, και ειδικά πολλή συμπάθεια σε όσους ξέμειναν μαζί μου στην Αθήνα.
Έχω το τηλεφωνάκι, που σας γράφω επάνω, με λειτουργικό Android.
Μέχρι πρόσφατα, στην πρώτη οθόνη του, είχα εγκαταστήσει μία (αρκετά ελαφριά στην εγκατάστασή της) εφαρμογή καιρού. Έδινε μια κάποια εικόνα, όπου εμφανιζόταν μέσω αρκετά όμορφων γραφικών τοπίων -στο υπόβαθρο-, η γενική κατάσταση του καιρού. Έγραφε τοποθεσία, ώρα, και τρέχουσα θερμοκρασία.
Μου άρεσε πολύ να την βλέπω, αλλά... Το τηλεφωνάκι μου άρχισε να γερνάει! Κάποια ψιλο-άτσαλη κίνησή του χεριού μου... Στη οθόνη, στο τηλέφωνο, δεν ξέρω... Δυστυχώς η εφαρμογή χάθηκε!
Αν γνωρίζει κανένας, ποια είναι αυτή, ας μου τη συστήσει για να την εγκαταστήσω ξανά.
Ευχαριστώ πολύ, εκ των προτέρων, για τον χρόνο σας.
Να είσαστε καλά!

Γιώργος

----------


## DGeorge

Για να μην σας μπερδεύω, γράφοντάς τα σαν ΥΓ, προτίμησα να φέρω πρόσθετες πληροφορίες σε επόμενο μήνυμα.
Λοιπόν... Βρήκα παρόμοια κατάσταση στην επιλογή "Εύκολη Οθόνη" είτε στις 'Ρυθμίσεις' του Υπόβαθρου, είτε στις 'Ρυθμίσεις', που υπάρχουν μέσα στην πρώτη οθόνη, του Android.
Η εικόνα είναι *ακριβώς ίδια* με αυτήν που έχασα, πλην όμως...
*1)* Η όλη εμφάνιση της εικόνας είναι σε πολύ μικρότερη -ενοχλητική- ανάλυση, και 
*2)* Κάτω από την εικόνα υπήρχαν κάποια πλαίσια, όπου ζητούσε να βάλω κάποιες επαφές, πράγματα που δεν είχα πριν.


Όλα αυτά χανόντουσαν στην επιλογή "Βασική Οθόνη", επίσης είτε στις 'Ρυθμίσεις' του Υπόβαθρου, είτε στις 'Ρυθμίσεις', που υπάρχουν μέσα στην πρώτη οθόνη, του Android.
Υπάρχει λοιπόν, κάποιος τρόπος ανάκτησης της εικόνας, και όσων ενημερωμένων γράφει, σε καλή κατάσταση (ανάλυση), χωρίς τα άχρηστα πλαίσια,... Όπως την είχα πριν;

Πρέπει να κατεβάσω κάποια εφαρμογή; Πρέπει να κάνω κάποιες ρυθμίσεις; ..Τι;
Ευχαριστώ και πάλι, που καταχρώμαι τον χρόνο σας...
Να είστε όλοι καλά

Γιώργος

----------


## DGeorge

Παίδες Πολλή Καλησπέρα σας! Σήμερα το πρωί είχαμε κανονίσει να βγούμε για καφέ με τον μικρό γιο μου.
Σε προηγούμενο τηλεφώνημα, μου είχε πει, ότι θα το φτιάξει, και θα μου δείξει να ξέρω, πώς θα το φτιάχνω και μόνος μου αυτό το πρόβλημα... 
Λοιπόν... Δεν ήξερε μεν να μου απαντήσει αν τα 'Widgets' στις εφαρμογές, είναι θέμα SAMSUNG, ή θέμα ANDROID (έκδοση 4.1.2) που έχω. Ωστόσο από τις 'Εφαρμογές', πήγε στα 'Widgets' Εκεί, μεταξύ άλλων, ήταν και αυτό το πλαίσιο/εικόνα που έψαχνα.
Το πιάνεις και το πετάς σε όποια κύρια οθόνη (ή και πλαίσιο εφαρμογής) θέλεις, και αυτό είναι όλο!!!!

*ΥΠ ΟΨΙΝ!* Πιάνει χώρο 6 εικονιδίων (2x3) 'οριζόντια' σε όποια οθόνη/πλαίσιο και αν το βάλεις!!!

Αυτά

----------

